# Pregnant doe has bloody mucus



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone know what this could be? Doe should be 5 weeks bred. I put a cidr in her on september 4th, I pulled it september 11th. She went into heat on the 13th, and was in standing heat and had at least 6 successful breeding on the 14th. No signs of heat since. I heard my buck bothering someone and I went outside and seen he was bugging her. Normal buck flirting. She was just lying down. So I moved the buck back to his pen so he wouldn't bother her. When she stood up I realised she had a good bit of blood tinged mucus. I tried to look it up but found nothing on a doe this early in pregnancy. All were in late term does. My biggest fear is that she is aborting. She isn't acting any different, I'll try and get a temp on her later. Only thing I can think of that has happened, is yesterday i gave her her second dose of dewormer. Its ivemec horse paste. I've always used it in the past on my bred does so I don't think it would have cause this. Never had a problem like this before. Trying to get others opinions before I get a vet involved.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He may have bred her again and the act caused some bleeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, either she was bred and he was rough, or she is aborting, which may be the case. It may be from him breeding her. Write it down on the calendar when you seen her bred and the blood.
Watch for heat signs.

Have you checked for any wounds on her tail or around that area?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, either she was bred and he was rough, or she is aborting, which may be the case. It may be from him breeding her. Write it down on the calendar when you seen her bred and the blood.
> Watch for heat signs.
> 
> Have you checked for any wounds on her tail or around that area?


Its definitely possible. He has done it to one of my other does. She tripped and he got her. She didn't have any of this goo afterwards though. How long after aborting can you do a blood test to see if she is open? I was planning on testing everyone this week, but that's on hold now. Poor girl. She is still leaking. She just layed down next to me just now, and she started to leak again. It's red/pink mixed with white. Possibly semen? It would make sense. She does not want me back there though. Gah, I really need to get rid of my ND buck. I have nowhere to put the bucks right now. He keeps breaking it down. I have him for free on craigslist and still no one wants him. Most likely because I did mention he breaks all my fences and is aggressive. I think I may have to cull him. I just don't know what i would do with 7 year old buck meat.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

And no, not that I can tell. No cuts, or wounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is still discharge, then she is probably aborting. You could use the meat for dog meat.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Buck is still in with her and chases her around every couple of hourse. He has stayed in with her(and everyone else) She wants nothing to do with him, she didn't yesterday either. I know, its irresponsible to leave him in there, but the only pen I have he gets out of within 30 minutes cause the gate is broke. The goo doesn't smell. I stuck my finger in her gloved up, couldn't feel anything. I scrubbed and went in with one finger and about an inch and a half inside I felt couple bumps? I'm not sure. I have gone in a doe once but that was during a delivery and I don't think I felt any of this, but then again i wasn't feeling for it. She game back cl, and cae negative just last month before I bred her. I don't know if the bumps have anything to do with his. And remembering now, I believe she had red goo after she was bred when she went into heat. Atleast I remember saying that.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This looks exactly like the reddish/pinkish goo we had last year when I luted one of my young does at around 4-6 weeks (her father had accidentally got in and bred her so I terminated her pregnancy when I saw she had settled). We bred our doe later on that season and she got pregnant no problem. I think you should be able to breed your doe again this season too. She'll keep cycling through the fall/winter so there's lots of time left. Sorry she lost this one, but at least it's early on.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Would it be possible to tether him in an open area, outside of the does' pen, where he couldn't get tangled up?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Would it be possible to tether him in an open area, outside of the does' pen, where he couldn't get tangled up?


Okay, I just went out. All I have is bailing twine. I tied it to his collar. I'll just have to tie him up in the barn at night. We should have the fence fixed within a couple of days. Assuming we slaughter the ND by then.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Try not to tie with baling twine. They can chew right through it, and it's too narrow to be safe and he could strangle. If you have a dog chain or an old horse lead rope that would be better. Your local hardware store should carry dog chains and they're pretty cheap. I'm a big fan of tethering goats. It works really well if you can do it safely.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Try not to tie with baling twine. They can chew right through it, and it's too narrow to be safe and he could strangle. If you have a dog chain or an old horse lead rope that would be better. Your local hardware store should carry dog chains and they're pretty cheap. I'm a big fan of tethering goats. It works really well if you can do it safely.


I think we are headed to tractor supply later I will looks for leads, chains or ropes there. All my horse leads are too small to tie to a post. I've never had to tether any goats, other than a market wether. I'm going since it's on the collar and not his neck, that he should be fine for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If you're going to buy something, I recommend chain. It's relatively lightweight, doesn't tangle easily, and they can't chew through it. One of the biggest dangers of tethering is that that they can wrap the tether around their neck or around a foot where it cinches down and cuts off circulation. Chains don't do this like rope, twine, or cable. Also make sure you have a swivel snap where it hooks to the collar so it can't twist. 

What I would do for now is tie the baling twine to the post and then tie it to one of your horse lead ropes and hook that to his collar. He'll be less likely to get the thicker rope wrapped around a foot or his neck, and there will be a swivel snap on it to hook to the collar.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try to find an auction and run him through ASAP. If you have a trailer , you could use that to keep him in until then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He needs to be removed. 
But tying him, will get him into trouble.

If it is a small area that needs repaired, why not buy a hog panel and t-post to mend that area. 
Or, if a place is giving away wood pallets pick up a few. Use t-posts and wiring the pallets to the t-posts and together, making a barrier. 
He is not doing the does good at all continuing to try to breed. 

I honestly would take her to the vet so they can check to see if the bumps internally are something serious or not.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> He needs to be removed.
> But tying him, will get him into trouble.
> 
> If it is a small area that needs repaired, why not buy a hog panel and t-post to mend that area.
> ...


Called one yesterday, they are coming out here in a couple of hours. She wasn't doing so good yesterday. Grinding teeth, wouldn't eat, and looked depressed. I'll update later. Me and my dad are going to fix the pen and gate later, we bought all the supplies at tractor supply, so that shouldn't be an issue anymore. Glad to be on here, I learn so much everytime I come on. I never knew the risks of keeping the buck with does. Almost everyone I know pasture breeds, and they leave the buck in with the does for as long as 4 months. I never thought it would be a problem. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl.

Glad we helped, that is what we are here for.

Let us know what the vet says.

Did you get a temp on her?

It is OK to leave the bucks in for a while, but if they are chasing and all the Does who have already settled, it is a good time to separate him before damage is done.

I will keep my bucks in for 2 heat cycles, then remove them after I see no one comes back in heat 18 to 21 days later, I will keep them together until the 24-25th day just in case. 

If one still is in by then, I will put those two in a pen. But usually by the second heat, they take. On occasion there may be that one, who takes a bit longer.
False heat can happen.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Quick update. We had the vet over on friday. She wasn't doing all too well. Not eating, drinking, grinding teeth and had a high temp. First thing he said when he looked at her was Infection. He gloved up and felt. He then smelled his hand. Again, he said smelled like infection. I asked if he felt the bumps and he said he felt something but it wasn't bumps. He then when in without a glove to "get a better feel". He said he felt what feels like, tearing, and scarred tissue in the vaginal walls. He said he didn't feel any bumps so I'm not sure what I was feeling. He then asked If she has had any difficult kiddings before. I did not know the answer. I only got her just over 4 months ago. She had 3 kids on her at the time (Big kids might I add) the kids were 14 weeks old when I bought her. She very well could have had a difficult kidding. She was pastured in a 50 acre lot with well over 100 other boers with her. The guy I got her from said he only checks on them once every couple of weeks, so he could have missed the kidding. I'll have to ask him about that later when I can find his number again. Anyways, he said she may or may not be aborting. It could just be her natural lubrication trying to push out infection. The infection could have come from dead kids, or the tear in her walls. He said there is almost no way to be sure. He either way we need to start her on antibiotics, and to give her some nutridrench and electrolytes. He said the only way I can know if she aborted or not would be to either send blood in in a few weeks when her hormones die down, or I could get an ultrasound and know right away. They are coming out on the 27th to give her (and everyone else) an ultrasound. I would like to know if she is still carrying kids or not so I can talk with my vet about if i should retire her or not. Poor girl was in even worse condition on Saturday night. She wouldn't stand, she still hadn't eaten, or drank anything other then a couple of syringes full of electrolytes. Sunday morning was the same. She did drink which I was VERY happy to see! But about 6 hours ago she was eating!! She is acting like nothing is wrong. She is her normal alert self. She is very grumpy, but that's understandable. She has eaten grain and is eating hay like there is no tommorow. I went out about an hour ago and she is very chunky and chewing cud! I think we are gonna be okay (knock on wood)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl, glad she seems to be feeling better. 

Did the vet give her any antibiotics or anything? If she smelled bad that’s very concerning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet found that and she is doing better.

When you felt inside and felt bumps was it on the top wall? 
If so, you may of felt her poo in her rectum.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Pretty girl, glad she seems to be feeling better.
> 
> Did the vet give her any antibiotics or anything? If she smelled bad that's very concerning.


He did. We started her on penicillin. More expensive then it was a couple of months ago but, oh well. They will no longer sell penicillin in stores here so we have to get it from the vet. She is doing good now. Temp is normal, still eating and drinking. 3 more days and she will have an ultrasound and we will see what we are gonna do from here.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just curious, how did the ultrasound go?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I actually didn't get them  I really wish I could have. Would have saved me a lot of stress! There is a family who does ultrasound routes every October-November. They charge $20 per house and then $5 ahead. Was well worth it to me! I was going to get everyone done. I guess they didn't have enough people on the route down where I am. So they canceled until Dec. I called my vet and they were going to charge $50 for a farm visit and $10 a head. Um, as much as I love my vet. No way I'm paying that much for one ultrasound. I guess I will either wait it out, wait until the next route, or draw some blood and bring it to town to test.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, I was worried and had to post this. I was supposed to be in texas with the family (my cousin passed away) but I had to stay home because we couldn't find anyone who would take care of ALL the animals. This morning I went out to feed and replace water and the *same *doe from this thread had discharge. But it was strange it was almost like placenta tissue if that makes sense? It wasn't like goo you could pull apart and it had veins in it. I am so confused. She would either be due 2/11, 3/17, or 4/02. So she would be 3, 2, or 1 month(s) bred roughly. Here are some pictures.
This is what I first saw








It fell off as she was eating and then I saw this









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Any ideas what it is? Maybe she didn't miscarry the first time and this she is? Or maybe she miscarried the first time, and now is having a miscarriage again? I don't know if I should cull her or not. Doesn't smell. She isn't acting differently at all. She is eating fine and appears completely normal.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I am thinking that previously she was expressing an infection, and this time she is aborting. She may, or may not, have a continuing infection issue. Poor thing.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's what I was thinking as well. Debating if I should have a vet out. Or if I should just put everything aside and get an ultrasound done. I just want to know for sure. I may try and breed her one more time if she come back into heat in a couple months. If it happens again she will be culled.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sorry. Hugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, so sorry.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

GREAT pictures, btw. They've been so helpful and clear.
(pic)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, I'm gonna go ahead and get her ultrasounded. I have a feeling she aborted but I want to know 100% just so I know it's not a different issue I should be worrying about. She will have it done on the 9th. Hopefully this time we can actually go through with it, lol. Still not a guarantee but that's what we are hoping to do. I do feel bad I'm going to have to shave her belly and its so cold out now!(embarrassed)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My guess is that she is miscarrying for a second time OR it's mucous from an ovarian cyst. If she's cystic she won't settle. It sounds like from your post about possible due dates that she's had access to the buck all this time. 

Personally I would not spend money on an ultrasound. They seem fairly unreliable a lot of the time, and from the looks of that discharge it's very unlikely she's carrying a pregnancy right now. Blood tests are the most accurate. Since she's either aborting or not settling, I'd give her the rest of the year off and try again next year. We did that with a cystic doe a few years ago and she came right into heat and settled on the first breeding the following year. They can have poor uterine health without necessarily having an infection. However, if you suspect any infection you'll want to consult with the vet about clearing it up.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, the ultrasound price isn't that bad. $20 for the farm visit and $5 each. I'll be getting 3 other does done (4 counting this doe) so only $40 for 4. The breeding dates are confusing. The breeding for her first due date was the only date she actually appeared to be in heat. Strong heat and she was bred 5-8 times willingly. It lasted 48 hours from early heat to end of heat. The other dates are from my buck who is VERY eager. She was only bred once each time and not willingly. He chased her for hours until she was tired. I just assumed she was in early heat but that's all that happened and she didn't want to be bred. And after one time the buck left her alone. He's done it to some of my other does too, thank God no problems with anyone else. He does have his own pen now so no more of that! Surprisingly we had her on cystorelin. We were told it helps with cystic does and helps you get higher conception rates. Everyone got that, as well as pg600 this year (most does had cidrs) Our vet said there is a chance she could have superovulated. She could have had as many as 8 embryos. She had triplets earlier this year so she definitely had the potential to carry multiples as it is. He said the first time was definitely an infection, possibly mixed with a miscarriage that may have cause her to lose an embryo or multiple embryos but not all. This time she may have absorbed(aborted) more because she cannot handle having multiple at once. He is a cattle vet, but I do trust him with my girls. He said he had seen another problem similar in another goat where the owner used pg600. Superovulated, ultrasound showed at least 3 kids, 45 days post breeding. She ended up carrying a single kid to full term after having what seemed like an abortion. The weren't prepared and were shocked when it happened, he told me. He recommended I get an ultrasound done so that's what we will try and do. I just don't want to not be feeding her my "preg goat" diet and then we end up with problems. I do hope she is bred, but it's not the end of the world if she is not. Thanks for the advice! If she shows up open we will stop trying to breed her this year and try again in fall next year. We did get the infection cleaned up so hopefully we are good on that. Ultrasound date changed, she is getting it done tomorrow.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, just got the ultrasound done. She is NOT bred. Kinda figured that much. The woman who was doing was a bit rude, but I was fine with that, I just held my mouth got my results, paid her and waved goodbye. My other 3 does, one came back negative or in heat, one came back very early bred, the last came back positive bred with a guess of one kid. Here is a picture just because it's the only one that is interesting. It is of the doe who was positive with one kid.








Going to look into things, probably won't breed her until next year and we will see. But like damfino said, I have read a lot of threads where people said ultrasounds and not accurate. I may do a blood test in a few weeks to be 100% sure.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Welp, we tested her per vets advice. He was correct. She has chlamydia (headsmash)

Picking up meds and treating everyone tonight. 
Go figure she just developed pink eye about an hour ago, I didn't even need the test to know, everything kinda clicked together. Hoping I caught this early enough to fix everything and prevent anyone else from aborting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you know and can properly treat.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well at least now you know. If I remember correctly, I believe chlamydia is a one-time thing. Once they've had it I think they develop immunity.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Well at least now you know. If I remember correctly, I believe chlamydia is a one-time thing. Once they've had it I think they develop immunity.


Yep, better to know then let this go on and have potential problems with other does. Thats cool! I didn't know that. Dont really know much about it.(Time to spend the next week researching!) Someone(a neighbor) said it can't be cured? They said once they have it they have it forever and are a carrier, they should be culled. I take it that's not true. Which is a relief!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> Someone(a neighbor) said it can't be cured? They said once they have it they have it forever and are a carrier,


Your neighbor seems to be a little bit correct..
"Female and male goats can contract Chlamydiosis at any point during their lifespans. A goat can be a carrier yet never display symptoms of the disease, or (if female) it can have a Chlamydia-induced abortion and also remain a carrier."
Eye-opening article on Onion Creek Ranch (Tennessee Meat Goats)
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad treatment is happening and you are getting it corrected.


----------

